# One of a kind multimillion pound lamborghini full wet sand



## stangalang

***PART 1***

I must start with a warning, i suggest you grab a brew, maybe some food, and put your tablet or computer on charge. This thread is the biggest i have ever put together and i would wager WILL ever put together. So big intact its going to be 2 or 3 parts so please allow me to get it finished before passing comment . I have done my best to reduce the image amount as far as i can, and although i don't want to overload people if i cut it down too far it simply won't tell the whole story, which would be a travesty

The car in question is the infamous muira jota (pronounced "yota") The link below explains the history of the original car, and goes some way to explain the lengths the owner went to to rebuild it 
http://www.lambocars.com/miura/miura_jota.html

In short, in 1970 the chief test driver for lamborghini Bob Walace wanted to build a pure bread race car. Although Ferruccio wasn't against it, he had no interest in it, so gave Bob a car and the equipment needed to modify and create what they desired. Bob and his co workers built the jota around their normal day jobs with the company. Nothing was left untouched, weight was reduced, power was upped to 440bhp, EVERYTHING was changed.
In 1972 the car was sold, and shortly afterwards a mechanic who took his then girlfriend out for a drive completely destroyed it past any reparable levels. The car was no more

Some years later, Piet decided he wanted to recreate it. Not have a bodykit made but truly recreate it. He spent time with as many of the original workers, got whatever records of the build he could, bought a beat up muira and shipped it across the world in various stages, the engine went to bob wallace himself in texas to be built the way it was, coach built body, one off exhausts, the works. Bob Wallace has been recorded suggesting it may even be BETTER than the original!

Then comes my part. My good friend dan at Abbellitore cleanse and shield asked if i could give him a week to a week and a halfs work on the car. Something we had talked about in length for some time. Anyone who knows me, knows i like working on classics. Its never straight forward, its never easy, it NEVER goes to plan, and i love it

Ive done my best to document it in a way that will make sense. At times it was all over the place so i wrote it in a way to make it flow better, and for the most part the images tell the story well. There are many pictures so please take the time to enjoy them, this is a holy grail car, a genuine one of a kind and a thing to behold

Day 1 followed an evening of planning and organising, these went out of the window before we even stepped into the garage :lol: The car was in pieces, as the whole car is made from aluminium, and the front and rear clams are hand rolled 1mm ali, they lift off in one as a posed to being hinged





So i wiped the body down and gave it a quick clay cloth whilst we made arrangements to add the clams. A test spot was done on the side scoops. This is single stage paint so responded well to heavy foam and quality compounds
Defects before




And after some tweaking





Happy with that, it was time to start at the top and work down. Because this was made with the same methods as the original there are a LOT of rivets on it. If you can think outside the box, you will still struggle with cars like this. You have to be free from restraints and be able to not do as others have done, but do as is required, be it making your own tools or adapting tools you have. Working around these rivets is risky, they are painted over and healthy, but any flex and rattle could separate them, and high speed rotary could easily take off too much paint. My solution



Picking up many beads, on the edge, with a cushioned wool pad on the rotex 90. Once i cut the rivets and the outsides in, dan took care of the centre with his rupes




Leaving




And now with the bonnet on i went on to correct that




Revealing some pretty wicked defects below



As the paint was so healthy, and we had the luxury of knowing and speaking with the painter, i sanded them out



Leaving






And that was day 1 over. We had some food and a couple of drinks and i went back to my hotel. That night i spent awake thinking how much better the sanded ares looked on the bonnet. In person it was so obvious. So when dan picked me up the next day i started to ask his opinion on sanding the whole car, even the already corrected bits. Thankfully i didn't even finish my well rehearsed speech before dan stopped me and said he had spent the night with the same thoughts. So we went back to the jota and started over









This was then further sanded with finer papers






And then brought back with various machines, compounds and pads.
















This was basically done over the whole car in as regimented fashion as possible, trying to be as efficient as we could. We also removed the rear light clusters to clean behind them and polish the paint both IN and around them better






Front light screens were removed for access, and these were subject to multistage correction also, it made a huge difference to the overall
















The screens were also corrected



Before



50/50


----------



## stangalang

*Part 2*

Did i mention rivets yet? Well i think a full day of man hours went into cleaning them out, in, on and under the car. The lower ones looked so




And were cleaned with a variety of apc and brushes, and a steamer that had apc in it also










The lowers were then polished whilst the car was in the air






We then attended to the trim. And this is one of the areas we were quite critical, and took some time to consider the options. We could quite easily have polished the ali to a mirror finish, but this would have been a crime. The story of the craftsmanship is LITERALLY ingrained in the trim with measurements and markers. These had to stay, and just get deep cleaned






The measurements in question



A side view too



Now onto the wheels. I am trying to put in perspective the sheer size in the next two images. Thats a standard 4 draw cabinet for reference. Tyres are so big they use racing slicks and cut their own tread




Its amazing how light these were. Full magnesium really pays off. They were cleaned with various soft brushes, cleaners and solvents to get them as good as can be. They were not perfect but as wheels maketh the car we still spent good time on them












Then coated with artdeshine wheel coat x2 and artdeshine tyre coat x2





Whilst the car was in the air we also removed and corrected the lower light screens, a small detail but well worth it, if only for safety!




Side screens were also stripped down as far as we could to correct those. Perspex type screens mark so badly and really make driving conditions poor imo. This took some time but again, the difference is staggering when in front of you 
Before





After





And completed



Again, before and after :doublesho




All the light inners were coated with artderaven before assembly



And then the car paint was finally finished with fine pads and polishes














Very happy with the finish. If you sense at all that we were proud with the job, well, we were. This was a big deal for me personally :thumb:
Time for some magic. The one and only octagon kit. Holy grail car, holy grail protection





Raven first. This really adds a deep look to the red





I actually taped off an area to show its capabilities. This is the morning after, so fully cured (tape for reference)



And the rest of the car




Next step was keegan. This is where the gloss comes in. If you note the black rear louvres as reference, both areas have taken on a new wetness


----------



## stangalang

*Part 3*

Once the whole car was coated, the trilogy on the paint, and multiple coats to wheels and windows, we were able to get the wheels on and get it outside to get her the attention she deserves. Please enjoy the pictures

































A chance to muse now. For me, being a small cog in this beautiful machine was an honour. One i will always be grateful for. I cant maintain the car, but hope to see her again at some stage. Even if its at a show, seeing people get so much from simply looking at a car is amazing. Piet has done a public service imo, it should be a tax relief lol. He put his heart, soul, and a whole heap of money into producing something previously lost when he could easily have just bought something off the shelf. His route was a long one but i hope ultimately worth it

Huge thanks to dan at Abellittore for putting this together, piet himself for trusting us to do right by here, and not least to roger constable at the car works for his dedication to keeping and maintaining the car and giving her whatever is required. The original wag


----------



## Rabidracoon28

An absolute epic thread by none other than a master. Truly amazing Matt👍


----------



## gmcg

All i can say is wow....that is the best detailing job I have ever seen....amazing guys


----------



## Luke M

Erm yeah!
I think you just won detailing world!


----------



## V3nom

Unbelievable. I think few guys can be placed in the category of "master detailer" but Matt certainly can. Simply amazing work :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Fantastic work as ever, Matt. 

Your diligence and enthusiasm are always inspiring. At the risk of sounding corny, you really do put the detail into detailing.

PS You know that you are in a proper car workshop when there is a Group B RS200 casually tucked away at the back in the corner....


----------



## matt1234

Awesome work. This is a thread everyone will come back to for years to come.


----------



## tricky tree

Fabulous....you have every right to be proud because that's as good as it gets.

I suspect that for most of us, this is the standard to which we aspire.


----------



## Steve

phenomenal


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Fantastic work! Definitely one of the best threads i've read in a while!


----------



## dubb

Unbelievable result. What a stunning motor.


----------



## yetizone

A truly superb read through. Amazing attention to detail, especially to start wet sanding after already having spent the time correcting certain areas - with the aim to achieve the very best finish possible - just outstanding! Love the problem solving for working around the rivets too. One of the Studio threads of the year so far :thumb:


----------



## Bill58

Fantastic thread. That is stunning, great work Matt.


----------



## Gaffa22

Epic car, what a privilege to work on such a rare classic


----------



## ted11

Amazing, your dedication to the art of detailing is astounding, you can see the blood, sweat and tears in every picture, I tip my hat to you both and I will use this thread for inspiration when things get tough for me.
Many thanks for sharing this work with us and making the car even more special than it already was.


----------



## zippo

Matt A lot of words will be written about the car and your part in bringing the colour to life. A true craftsman's job. How ever, one can wax lyrical for eternity about your part I can sum it up in two words which have been used for years by all sorts of people to show their pleasure in all sorts of things. 5HIT HOT sums it up nicely if a little vulgar it leaves no doubt in the readers mind your approval of something very special.
Daz


----------



## muzzer

I know about the original jota, Bob Wallace was a very clever man and iirc made a Urraco in a similar style.

As to the detail Matt.....WOW.....just.....WOW


----------



## Kap01

Wow amazing... stunning work as always mate!


----------



## 123quackers

I would just like to say a few words of my own regards this detail.

Matt, many thanks for being involved in this very special car. As you rightly pointed out it takes thinking outside the box when dealing with vehicles of a non standard build or format.

The rivets are something neither of us will ever forget, that I'm sure about!!

For those reading this thread, Matt truly is a top class detailer in his own right and I think I couldn't have chosen a better partner for this venture an I hope we shall continue to aid each other with assistance an knowledge in the future.

Cheers buddy!!

:wave:


----------



## torkertony

Epic. Simply Epic. Great thread Matt and a testament as ever to your patience, professionalism and attention to detail.


----------



## Artdeshine

*i m jealous*

Nice Matt. The car is my grandfathe or my father age. How many days yoj not been sleeping. Amazing skill by a humble gentleman. Good and well done.


----------



## Nico1970

Fantastic work on a legendary car...:thumb:


----------



## m2srt

Rabidracoon28 said:


> An absolute epic thread by none other than a master. Truly amazing Matt👍


^ This, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## alxg

The thought processes and eventual work practices that have gone into this particular car show just what "Detailing" genuinely means folks; it's not about having a wax named after you, or the fact you charge £500k to wash a car - its things like considering how to polish trim to retain the measuring marks of the builders, in order to keep the essence of the vehicle intact.

Knowing you as I do mate I bet you are bursting with pride after this, and damn right you should be too :thumb:


----------



## neilb62

EPIC.... Will this one ever be bettered?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Arise Sir Matt


----------



## JBirchy

Wow, what a read, something very special indeed.

It goes without saying that the car is incredible, unique and a piece of automotive history that will never be repeated. It's simply astonishing and I would love just to spend an hour in its company, soaking in the details. For any petrolhead, this is THE car.

What I love the most about this, is how humble and modest you are about the experience. Your work (not just this, but in every other detail and work scenario I've seen you in) is utterly professional and the skill is to the highest standard.

Coupled with all the above, and perhaps the most important is that you're an incredibly nice bloke too.

It's not often I rabbit on so much in a reply to a thread, but there is much more to this than just the 'work' involved in the detail. 

Well done Matt, thanks for taking the time to share with us.

JB :wave:


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

awesome piece of history, amazing work fella!


----------



## Lowiepete

I am in awe! :buffer: :speechles :thumb: :driver: :argie:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## moono16v

Superb as always Matt!!!


----------



## tonyy

Epic:thumb:


----------



## Chevyulrik

Awesome job - Awesome car- The road version of this car is my altime favourite super car. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goodfella36

It pains me :thumb: great work Matt and quackers love the after shots in the sun


----------



## President Swirl

Awesome stuff mate. I thought I was doing well when I did a Z06 in the summer.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Simply outstanding Matt.


----------



## chefy

This has to be one of - most likely theee, most amazing jobs EVER :thumb:
Totally stunning stunning job every sq. mm is PERFECT.
I could go on - perhaps longer than your actual post, my hat is off to you guys

The Muira is one of my all time fav cars  (never even heard of the "Jota"either)


----------



## Tricky Red

One word. Incredible

Both the car and the detail. Well done Matt


----------



## Prestige Detail

Just awesome !


----------



## rottenapple

To mirror all awesome work. True detailing at its very best; proven by your need to wetsand the whole vehicle once the niggle had got into the ocd brain  a joy to read and look at.


----------



## Leo19

Holy **** that is unreal! What an opportunity!!


----------



## 123quackers

Goodfella36 said:


> It pains me :thumb: great work Matt and quackers love the after shots in the sun


At silverstone the following weekend,


----------



## 123quackers

Goodfella36 said:


> It pains me :thumb: great work Matt and quackers love the after shots in the sun


Here's another but of the engine while I was at silverstone with her :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

Cheers Quakers does it sound as loud as them exhausts look.

what I like is cars like this will have a certain providence take the marks for spacing in between the rivets shows you cleaned them up but not removed them it tells a story and this is important to keep I am only sorry (jealous) I didn't get to work on it :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

Jeeesus:doublesho:doublesho take my hat off to you dude,epic!!!!!!

Ps did i spot a rs200 in the background too:driver:


----------



## zippo

123quackers said:


> Here's another but of the engine while I was at silverstone with her :thumb:


This surely must be in the top ten of back ends, female or mechanical :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

moonstone mo said:


> Jeeesus:doublesho:doublesho take my hat off to you dude,epic!!!!!!
> 
> Ps did i spot a rs200 in the background too:driver:


Yes you sure did, running 700 Hp I believe


----------



## 123quackers

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers Quakers does it sound as loud as them exhausts look.
> 
> what I like is cars like this will have a certain providence take the marks for spacing in between the rivets shows you cleaned them up but not removed them it tells a story and this is important to keep I am only sorry (jealous) I didn't get to work on it :thumb:


The noise is truly stunning! It's a fully open megaphone system, standing behind it while at 5-6000 it actually hurts your ears :argie: but sound is amazing

While driving it though its loud but not overly as the megaphone channel the noise away... Cams come on around 3000 an then it's hang on tight :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

zippo said:


> This surely must be in the top ten of back ends, female or mechanical :thumb:


+1 it is a sight to behold a work of art for sure, it draws a lot of attention when the rear clam is off.. :argie:


----------



## Kotsos

That is freaking awesome Matt.

Nice to see these tinny bottles in action, totally love then


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> I know about the original jota, Bob Wallace was a very clever man and iirc made a Urraco in a similar style.
> 
> As to the detail Matt.....WOW.....just.....WOW


You are Correct Sir, he even made a Jarama along the same lines as the Urraco.

The Jota is still Son Number one an the one! To assist, The Appendix J was a racing rules to which it was built, racing was its purpose in life.
The car is
900Kilos 460BHP


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> You are Correct Sir, he even made a Jarama along the same lines as the Urraco.
> 
> The Jota is still Son Number one an the one! To assist, The Appendix J was a racing rules to which it was built, racing was its purpose in life.
> The car is
> 900Kilos 460BHP


Ah yes i forgot about the Jarama, IIRC he called the Jarama and the Urraco Rallye to distinguish them from the road cars and i had forgotten about the J appendix.

The Jota is a beast and it's a shame that characters and brilliant engineers like Bob Wallace no longer get to make cars like this, cars that you have to do a double take when you walk past.

They don't make them like they used to anymore which is why i always say the best looking Ferrari is a 275 gtb, modern ones look horrible to me.


----------



## hawkpie

Outstanding work guys and great write up!


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> Ah yes i forgot about the Jarama, IIRC he called the Jarama and the Urraco Rallye to distinguish them from the road cars and i had forgotten about the J appendix.
> 
> The Jota is a beast and it's a shame that characters and brilliant engineers like Bob Wallace no longer get to make cars like this, cars that you have to do a double take when you walk past.
> 
> They don't make them like they used to anymore which is why i always say the best looking Ferrari is a 275 gtb, modern ones look horrible to me.


You are a collector? or just a huge fan?

The rivets on this car serve a purpose of keeping it together also.....
It truly is stunning in the flesh, you can look at it for hours just working out why they did what or placed items there. it was a much developed car during it life.

mmm not 100% convinced on the 275GTB but agree with other opinions regard dont make them how they used to.. 
computers an laws rules regulations have stopped so much in car design..

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Ahhh well the 275gtb does it for me as regards to fezzas and i know the rules have changed things for the worse design wise, it's why i like the older cars ike stangalang.

No no, just a petrol head that has been around for some time, my first memories of wheeled vehicles that i can recall, was watching F1 back in the 70's and seeing the then new Z1 and CB750 on the road, from then on i have been interested in anything with an engine, planes, boats, cars, bikes you name it and i can appreciate it. For example, i was at Donington Park for the Rally Sprint when Marc Duez debuted the 6R4 in any form of competition, i was a regular at Donignton and Mallory as a young lad.

Back then i was interested in how fast i could go, now i just wish i could afford some of the classics that looks so fantastic, and specials like these are just so much fun to look round and try and spot the little details on them, like the measurements on the ally. I love seeing how clever people are, be it engineers or detailers like stangalang, i can sit and watch videos of things people like that do for hours at a time and just try to absorb as much info as i can.

Have i mentioned how much of a petrol head i am yet? :lol:


----------



## organisys

Stunning bright red Golf, and the Italian thoroughbread isn't bad either ;-)

EPIC!


----------



## gibbo555

Superb work there, concentration levels to the max with that one. Looks fantastic, shows why we are known as "detailers " :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> Ahhh well the 275gtb does it for me as regards to fezzas and i know the rules have changed things for the worse design wise, it's why i like the older cars ike stangalang.
> 
> No no, just a petrol head that has been around for some time, my first memories of wheeled vehicles that i can recall, was watching F1 back in the 70's and seeing the then new Z1 and CB750 on the road, from then on i have been interested in anything with an engine, planes, boats, cars, bikes you name it and i can appreciate it. For example, i was at Donington Park for the Rally Sprint when Marc Duez debuted the 6R4 in any form of competition, i was a regular at Donignton and Mallory as a young lad.
> 
> Back then i was interested in how fast i could go, now i just wish i could afford some of the classics that looks so fantastic, and specials like these are just so much fun to look round and try and spot the little details on them, like the measurements on the ally. I love seeing how clever people are, be it engineers or detailers like stangalang, i can sit and watch videos of things people like that do for hours at a time and just try to absorb as much info as i can.
> 
> Have i mentioned how much of a petrol head i am yet? :lol:


We have similar likes an thoughts it seems.. A few years apart in age but close. For me LWB 250 California Spider in yellow does it for me!!

Ooo memories now!! KH400 Dyson CBX1000 6cyl an z1300 6cyl those were great days!! GS750's

You spotted the RS200 in one photo but there is also a 6R4 in there as well :argie:

Lamborghini did a bike once based on a Kawasaki z1000 I think he also did a helicopter an was into boats Riva with twin 4ltr lambo v12's. 

I was fortunate to be around the Edonis progam back in 2001 as well as driving a prototype Zonda in 2001 also!! Such incredible design an engineering in the two sadly the Edonis never made it to production..

Great times fond memories!! Happy days!!


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> We have similar likes an thoughts it seems.. A few years apart in age but close. For me LWB 250 California Spider in yellow does it for me!!
> 
> Ooo memories now!! KH400 Dyson CBX1000 6cyl an z1300 6cyl those were great days!! GS750's
> 
> You spotted the RS200 in one photo but there is also a 6R4 in there as well :argie:
> 
> Lamborghini did a bike once based on a Kawasaki z1000 I think he also did a helicopter an was into boats Riva with twin 4ltr lambo v12's.
> 
> I was fortunate to be around the Edonis progam back in 2001 as well as driving a prototype Zonda in 2001 also!! Such incredible design an engineering in the two sadly the Edonis never made it to production..
> 
> Great times fond memories!! Happy days!!


Ahhh yes, the Riva boats, Carlo Riva was another like Bob Wallace, a maverick but genius engineer who made beautiful crafts. Of course, Dyson replicas, then there were the Sheene Heron Suzuki replica kits for the X7, The GT750 kettle, the first gpz kawasakis, the quattro, the rs200 the delta S4 oh i could go on. I suspect we could have a whale of a time having a chinwag over a beer or two, or in my case lemonade as i don't drink.

I like the 250 variants but i always remember a 275 going past us when i was a child and it was like a space ship compared to dad's mk3 'tina and so i have always had a soft spot for them. I loved the original rally quattro and swore i would one day own one, i did when i was 21 and it broke me financially but i loved that car.

Don't get me started on steam trains either :lol:


----------



## Tonie

That is quite a testimony to be offered a job like this!! Very very very very nice car. If I am correct, there were three Jota's ever build and all trashed. 

Very nice job here and thanks for showing!


----------



## GleemSpray

muzzer42 said:


> Ahhh well the 275gtb does it for me as regards to fezzas and i know the rules have changed things for the worse design wise, it's why i like the older cars ike stangalang.
> 
> No no, just a petrol head that has been around for some time, my first memories of wheeled vehicles that i can recall, was watching F1 back in the 70's and seeing the then new Z1 and CB750 on the road, from then on i have been interested in anything with an engine, planes, boats, cars, bikes you name it and i can appreciate it. For example, i was at Donington Park for the Rally Sprint when Marc Duez debuted the 6R4 in any form of competition, i was a regular at Donignton and Mallory as a young lad.
> 
> Back then i was interested in how fast i could go, now i just wish i could afford some of the classics that looks so fantastic, and specials like these are just so much fun to look round and try and spot the little details on them, like the measurements on the ally. I love seeing how clever people are, be it engineers or detailers like stangalang, i can sit and watch videos of things people like that do for hours at a time and just try to absorb as much info as i can.
> 
> Have i mentioned how much of a petrol head i am yet? :lol:


Like Me, you must be old enough to remember the happy days when the cigarette companies would employ scantily dressed girls to wander round the crowd at circuits handing out FREE branded t-shirts and hats ! LOL

It wasn't a proper race meeting unless you came away with several bags full of t-shirts, posters, stickers ....


----------



## 123quackers

Tonie said:


> That is quite a testimony to be offered a job like this!! Very very very very nice car. If I am correct, there were three Jota's ever build and all trashed.
> 
> Very nice job here and thanks for showing!


There was only ever one built, the factory did build 5 Miura svJ. (Basically they had various mods from the original Jota)

I asked Matt to work on this car with me as I felt his approach, mentality along with his skills, expertise knowledge would benefit all involved with the Car..

I was 110% correct with that thinking as the end results show :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

GleemSpray said:


> Like Me, you must be old enough to remember the happy days when the cigarette companies would employ scantily dressed girls to wander round the crowd at circuits handing out FREE branded t-shirts and hats ! LOL
> 
> It wasn't a proper race meeting unless you came away with several bags full of t-shirts, posters, stickers ....


Oh god yes, the marlboro van at the monsters of rock too, scantily clad promo girls at the annual car and bike show, it was a great time to be an impressionable yoof


----------



## adlem

Stunning! A real credit to the dedication you both put in on a lovely machine. You really are a master of your art form! Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> Ahhh yes, the Riva boats, Carlo Riva was another like Bob Wallace, a maverick but genius engineer who made beautiful crafts. Of course, Dyson replicas, then there were the Sheene Heron Suzuki replica kits for the X7, The GT750 kettle, the first gpz kawasakis, the quattro, the rs200 the delta S4 oh i could go on. I suspect we could have a whale of a time having a chinwag over a beer or two, or in my case lemonade as i don't drink.
> 
> I like the 250 variants but i always remember a 275 going past us when i was a child and it was like a space ship compared to dad's mk3 'tina and so i have always had a soft spot for them. I loved the original rally quattro and swore i would one day own one, i did when i was 21 and it broke me financially but i loved that car.
> 
> Don't get me started on steam trains either :lol:


You need Roy cropper for trains not into them :lol:

It was the Countach that got me when I was eleven at the picturesque! Two great looking chicks black LP400s..... 16 years later LP5000s in the garage 
Sadly sold but yellow 25th Anniversario now...
The Quattro was an awesome car, think we could loose a few hours talk about cars bike plane boats... What part of the country you in?


----------



## 123quackers

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers Quakers does it sound as loud as them exhausts look.
> 
> what I like is cars like this will have a certain providence take the marks for spacing in between the rivets shows you cleaned them up but not removed them it tells a story and this is important to keep I am only sorry (jealous) I didn't get to work on it :thumb:


This is what she sounds like :thumb: taken at the 50th giro meet last year.. Enjoy






Click on the link turn up the volume :argie::argie:


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> You need Roy cropper for trains not into them :lol:
> 
> It was the Countach that got me when I was eleven at the picturesque! Two great looking chicks black LP400s..... 16 years later LP5000s in the garage
> Sadly sold but yellow 25th Anniversario now...
> The Quattro was an awesome car, think we could loose a few hours talk about cars bike plane boats... What part of the country you in?


Hertfordshire, iirc you are in Norfolk.


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> Hertfordshire, iirc you are in Norfolk.


Suffolk... Often in Harpendon as son in law lives there..


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> Suffolk... Often in Harpendon as son in law lives there..


Ahhh right, i live in stevenage


----------



## samm

This is Detailing summed up in one thread. Absolutely epic work Matt.


----------



## muzzer

Anyway, back on topic from my earlier ramblings, i discovered that the Urraco Rallye is still alive and kicking and now being looked after in japan.


----------



## james_death

Stunning Totally Stunning....:doublesho

The dedication of yourself mat to get her looking so sharp and the challenge of the rivets so easily stripped of paint you did a superb job.

Certainly a fantastic Car and job to have on your resume...:thumb:

Darn it im late for work now reading and ogling that....:lol:


----------



## slobodank

Fabulous...


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> Anyway, back on topic from my earlier ramblings, i discovered that the Urraco Rallye is still alive and kicking and now being looked after in japan.


Jarama is in Germany


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> Jarama is in Germany


It's somehow fitting that after Bob Wallace sadly passed last year, that all three of his creations, even if one is a faithfull recreation, are still in existence and whizzing about. There is a video of the Urraco in japan and it still has the megaphone exhausts and is being used on the road. Remarkably tolerant race the japanese.


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> It's somehow fitting that after Bob Wallace sadly passed last year, that all three of his creations, even if one is a faithfull recreation, are still in existence and whizzing about. There is a video of the Urraco in japan and it still has the megaphone exhausts and is being used on the road. Remarkably tolerant race the japanese.


If you go back a page you will see a link with what she sounds like and the Jarama, taken at the 50th giro :argie: sound is incredible...

Having driven her several times now  the noise and heat remain for a long while after you exit her... :driver:


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> If you go back a page you will see a link with what she sounds like and the Jarama, taken at the 50th giro :argie: sound is incredible...
> 
> Having driven her several times now  the noise and heat remain for a long while after you exit her... :driver:


Oh i watched that alright, one day i might be lucky enough to meet someone who will be kind enough to give ma a spin in something like that.:car:


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> Oh i watched that alright, one day i might be lucky enough to meet someone who will be kind enough to give ma a spin in something like that.:car:


When I'm passing or in the area, more than happy to give you a blast around the block in my old girl!! :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> When I'm passing or in the area, more than happy to give you a blast around the block in my old girl!! :thumb:


Cool :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker

Stunning work, excellent attention to detail (excuse the pun)


----------



## R0B

What can I say Matt. Brilliant work on a fantastic car.

Also need to get catching up mate for that chat and also need some bay time too


----------



## danga200

What a stunning car. Hard work does pay off.


----------



## simonharris

amazing


----------



## Spyco

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cossiecol

Cracking job!


----------



## diesel x

Excellent work guys, all your hard work really paid off.


----------



## Pedro92

Just....... WOOW !!! :thumb::argie:


----------



## Imperial Wax

Beautiful work Matt, was reading about this on your Facebook/Instagram just the other day.


----------



## RickL

Simply stunning 

Everyone invovled should be immensely proud of the work they have done


----------



## stangalang

Thank you everyone for your kind words. And most of all I'm glad you like the thread. Ive been desperate to post it for some time now so I'm a happy bunny now


----------



## Davemm

Great work and i don't envy you with all them rivets one bit !

Such a stunning car that now looks its best thanks to some top work from you both. 

Would love to hear this thing in person


----------



## 123quackers

Davemm said:


> Great work and i don't envy you with all them rivets one bit !
> 
> Such a stunning car that now looks its best thanks to some top work from you both.
> 
> Would love to hear this thing in person


Post 68 ! Page 7 is clip of the wonderful noise she produces!  she does get used for events (silverstone classic is where you would most likely to see her)

The rivets created more than one challenge but having completed body was a joy until we looked underneath :doublesho

She truly is a very special car that would never be, if it was not for the dedicated team of people who recreated her an a very special Man's desire for this Miura.
His years of dedication to constantly strive to the end goal no matter what it's 
takes..

Both Matt and Myself had not just all our detailing skills tested but brain power as well..:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

123quackers said:


> Post 68 ! Page 7 is clip of the wonderful noise she produces!  she does get used for events (silverstone classic is where you would most likely to see her)
> 
> The rivets created more than one challenge but having completed body was a joy until we looked underneath :doublesho
> 
> She truly is a very special car that would never be, if it was not for the dedicated team of people who recreated her an a very special Man's desire for this Miura.
> His years of dedication to constantly strive to the end goal no matter what it's
> takes..
> 
> Both Matt and Myself had not just all our detailing skills tested but brain power as well..:thumb:


i can only imagine some of the frustration and testing situations the car would have brought.

I have seen the video and watched it a few times its just not quite the same as hearing a good engine in person :devil:


----------



## stangalang

*Quick vid put together*






What do you think?


----------



## 123quackers

Davemm said:


> i can only imagine some of the frustration and testing situations the car would have brought.
> 
> I have seen the video and watched it a few times its just not quite the same as hearing a good engine in person :devil:


It will be remember in a lovingly way though for a very long time to come.. Personally out of all the lamborghini's I have had the pleasure of this is for me the Pinnacle of them all...

She is so loud although the pitch tone as she climbs the revs is very beautiful to hear..  :argie: if your ears can handle it at close range :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

stangalang said:


> Obsidian Detailing: Lamborghini Muira Jota Full Wetsand Detail - YouTube
> 
> What do you think?


Hey hey! Looks good... Memories flooding back! Bloody hot week weather wise too.....:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> It will be remember in a lovingly way though for a very long time to come.. Personally out of all the lamborghini's I have had the pleasure of this is for me the Pinnacle of them all...
> 
> She is so loud although the pitch tone as she climbs the revs is very beautiful to hear..  :argie: if your ears can handle it at close range :thumb:


I'd happily go deaf just to be next to that for a while.


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> I'd happily go deaf just to be next to that for a while.


Not to close as you may get burnt by the flames


----------



## sm81

What a job... Nice. Are you always using safety glasses when you are polishing?


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> Not to close as you may get burnt by the flames


I'd stand to the side, i'm not that daft


----------



## muzzer

sm81 said:


> What a job... Nice. Are you always using safety glasses when you are polishing?


You should use ppe unless you can guarentee that you know what chemicals are involved and how they night affect you.


----------



## 123quackers

sm81 said:


> What a job... Nice. Are you always using safety glasses when you are polishing?


We always try use the appropriate PPE for the job in hand.. Our Heath is important

Eyes, mask , ear hands are the main ones that we consider a must :thumb:

Everyone has their own view we have ours :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> We always try use the appropriate PPE for the job in hand.. Our Heath is important
> 
> Eyes, mask , ear hands are the main ones that we consider a must :thumb:
> 
> Everyone has their own view we have ours :thumb:


I started using it after getting a lungfull of spray one time, i felt like death for two days. Since then, anything aerosol means a mask, i wear glasses anyway and now use gloves since being a member of DW.

Back to the original topic, if you dont mind me asking, how did you come to be lookinv after this beautiful car?


----------



## stangalang

sm81 said:


> What a job... Nice. Are you always using safety glasses when you are polishing?


For the most part i will have some ear protection, and either a face mask or glasses depending on the polishing. I cant wear both as the glasses fog up. I am actually looking into getting a full face mask with interchangeable filters, dust for polishing and solvent for applying coatings. Seems extreme i know, but after hard compounding both my eyes AND throat are itchy


----------



## alpinaman

Superb work as always Matt...


That Miura is a thing of beauty,your a very lucky guy to have the opportunity to work on it.

I can only keep my fingers crossed at what may come next ??


----------



## taz007

wow!!! - that is all.


----------



## 123quackers

muzzer42 said:


> I started using it after getting a lungfull of spray one time, i felt like death for two days. Since then, anything aerosol means a mask, i wear glasses anyway and now use gloves since being a member of DW.
> 
> Back to the original topic, if you dont mind me asking, how did you come to be lookinv after this beautiful car?


Not at all. He is friend of mine, we have both owned lambos for many years.
The car is now ten years old in build terms an he felt she needed some TLC.

The issue is trust an who to trust with such a car but not just to detail her but understanding the structure an complexity off the cars make up.. Also detail lambos for 20 years does help a little too :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

123quackers said:


> Not at all. He is friend of mine, we have both owned lambos for many years.
> The car is now ten years old in build terms an he felt she needed some TLC.
> 
> The issue is trust an who to trust with such a car but not just to detail her but understanding the structure an complexity off the cars make up.. Also detail lambos for 20 years does help a little too :thumb:


Ah okay, that certainly answers that question, you certainly know how to look after lambos :thumb:


----------



## DeepImpactAaron

Stunning car and stunning work!! Really well done!

The difference it made to that car polishing up the headlight covers and windows to match the condition of the paintwork is well worth the time and effort! 

Looks awesome!


----------



## Reanimation

Like a spaceship without the wheels on, and them exhaust pipes like mortars. I want to hear it start up and rev.


----------



## 123quackers

Reanimation said:


> Like a spaceship without the wheels on, and them exhaust pipes like mortars. I want to hear it start up and rev.


Post 68. Page 7 link to that


----------



## RabRS

I'm in awe.... :thumb:


----------



## James-w

Truly amazing!


----------



## Dan

WOW!!! Thats some work and simply stunning results. What a car


----------



## gally

Simply stupendous Matt. Breath taking in fact. A true one off.


----------



## 123quackers

gally said:


> Simply stupendous Matt. Breath taking in fact. A true one off.


She certainly is a one off.

Thank you for kind words :thumb:


----------



## WhosWally

This car is absolutely stunning and the work is just perfect, really brings out its true potential!


----------



## WHIZZER

Cracking Job


----------



## stangalang

Thanks again for all the kind words people. It is very much appreciated by us both and makes the hours even more worth while


----------



## Jools

Superb...........


----------



## orbital

Words can't really express what work must have gone into this matt! A true testament to your ethics and dedication to perfection truly superb


----------



## hibberd

What a stunning, but frightening piece of work. gorgeous results super wonder car too


----------



## 123quackers

hibberd said:


> What a stunning, but frightening piece of work. gorgeous results super wonder car too


It could be frightening if you let it, care thought and testing is always a very good starting point though. Plus research into its origins if possible.

I would say all detailers do as much research, thinking an testing prior to actually tackling any vehicle in without question. Experience also plays a role but as with are vehicles they have so many unknowns an not two are the same.

Thank you for your kind post also.:thumb:


----------



## Steampunk

Excellent detail, Matt! You really outdid yourself on this one... Classic car design certainly introduces some challenges that are not encountered so much on vehicles today (Like the exposed rivets, awkward vents, mixed materials, etc.), but these were handles beautifully and the car looked amazing in the final shots. As has been mentioned already, detailing with sensitivity, and knowing what to maintain - rather than remove - is part of the craft involved in a detail of this caliber. It's a sign of true experience. :thumb:

Just out of curiosity, what sanding discs did you use when flattening the paint, and what was your grit progression? I've experimented with Meguiar's, 3M, and Mirka (Abralon, and Abranet.) in the past. I would be interested in what system you liked working with... 

Again, top work! :buffer:

- Steampunk


----------



## stangalang

Steampunk said:


> Excellent detail, Matt! You really outdid yourself on this one... Classic car design certainly introduces some challenges that are not encountered so much on vehicles today (Like the exposed rivets, awkward vents, mixed materials, etc.), but these were handles beautifully and the car looked amazing in the final shots. As has been mentioned already, detailing with sensitivity, and knowing what to maintain - rather than remove - is part of the craft involved in a detail of this caliber. It's a sign of true experience. :thumb:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what sanding discs did you use when flattening the paint, and what was your grit progression? I've experimented with Meguiar's, 3M, and Mirka (Abralon, and Abranet.) in the past. I would be interested in what system you liked working with...
> 
> Again, top work! :buffer:
> 
> - Steampunk


Hey Sam. Thanks for the kind words.

The scratches were sanded out with 1500 grit manually, then machined with 2000 and 3000 rupes discs. Dan is a rupes man and we had them all to hand. this was done via the duetto for the most part. I was impressed with them. Until I can get my mirka Eros machine I will use their discs more than likely


----------



## Steampunk

stangalang said:


> Hey Sam. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> The scratches were sanded out with 1500 grit manually, then machined with 2000 and 3000 rupes discs. Dan is a rupes man and we had them all to hand. this was done via the duetto for the most part. I was impressed with them. Until I can get my mirka Eros machine I will use their discs more than likely


Cool! Thank you for the feedback... I tend to prefer a similar setup myself; doing the initial, coarse-grit flattening by hand, and following up with finer grades via DA. I found that doing the initial work by hand with a semi-firm block and linear strokes seems to level better, and was less likely to introduce tracers/pigtails at this grit level for me than doing it with a DA. Finish sanding with a DA, however, does seem to save a lot of time, and the scratch pattern is easier to buff out. Especially if you go up to P5-6000 grade...

- Steampunk


----------



## Dingabell

What a cracking motor and a fantastic write up Matt well impressed mate :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

It is hard to find anything wrong with the work done here. As far as your usual high standards and attention to detail I think you may of just eclipsed any detail I have seen or read about.

Take a bow Matt this 1is very special indeed. You boys worked hard and reaped the rewards for sure.

Amazing.


----------



## Tuddie

Brilliant work and read take a bow sir.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just read this, stunning, simply stunning


----------



## 20vKarlos

I can't believe I didn't leave a company on this! 

This is quite possibly the best car I've seen come through the forum, for sheer amount of work that has gone into it! 
Some might disagree and say that the KDS 'Enzo' thread was the most thorough, but I think that this car is a whole lot better and in a completely different league! 

Quality stuff!


----------



## 123quackers

20vKarlos said:


> I can't believe I didn't leave a company on this!
> 
> This is quite possibly the best car I've seen come through the forum, for sheer amount of work that has gone into it!
> Some might disagree and say that the KDS 'Enzo' thread was the most thorough, but I think that this car is a whole lot better and in a completely different league!
> 
> Quality stuff!


Thanks for the kind words, it was a real challenge. The Enzo is an epic car but you may see another 398 on here to be detailed. This is the only one (yes Miuras there are a few) but only one of this which is completely different to a Miura.
Regards KDS (Kelly) whom is a master detailer, there are many different ways to enhance a cars appearance which is an art in its self. Understand what lays before you an researching as much on the cars build paint etc is very important part of so so many items when preparing to work on such cars as we do..

:thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Simply breathtaking stuff, what a car :argie:

Suitably matched by the approach of the detailing guru's to the individual challenges to be overcome with such a project, wonderful viewing, thanks guys :thumb:

Nice to see the inspiration and enthusiasm your work has kindled among the DW membership too, definitely one of a kind.


----------



## 123quackers

James Bagguley said:


> Simply breathtaking stuff, what a car :argie:
> 
> Suitably matched by the approach of the detailing guru's to the individual challenges to be overcome with such a project, wonderful viewing, thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see the inspiration and enthusiasm your work has kindled among the DW membership too, definitely one of a kind.


Thanks James for the very kind words, was a real pleasure to have done this incredible car.

DW is about sharing caring an helping all who have the bug of detailing, if all threads give new ideas or approach to or new tequchiques an products for us to try it's a great source of information for all on here.:thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Hehe! This one really got us fired up, loving the Group B cars getting a mention too 

Will Gollop 6R4 bi turbo rallycross replica first on the lotto win shopping list! 

Excuse the spam  All the best with future projects :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

James Bagguley said:


> Hehe! This one really got us fired up, loving the Group B cars getting a mention too
> 
> Will Gollop 6R4 bi turbo rallycross replica first on the lotto win shopping list!
> 
> Excuse the spam  All the best with future projects :thumb:


The RS200 evo is running about 730bhp :argie:


----------



## chongo

123quackers said:


> Thanks James for the very kind words, was a real pleasure to have done this incredible car.
> 
> DW is about sharing caring an helping all who have the bug of detailing, if all threads give new ideas or approach to or new tequchiques an products for us to try it's a great source of information for all on here.:thumb:


Well said:buffer: mate what a detail:thumb:


----------



## talisman

TOP TOP WORK...... seen loads of write ups of so called detailed cars, that in all honesty i could have done better..BUT this little beauty has been taken to another level, very very impressed, well worth the wet sanding....i salute you sir....


----------



## unique detail

Top drawer Matt great read and work:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

I think it's great this thread is still live and being enjoyed. We put a lot of effort into it and I'm greatful for the positive responses. Thank you all


----------



## graham1970

Can't really add anything to what has been said but your enthusiasm for your trade or dare I say art is tangible. 
I've been singing your praises to guys at work when bestowing the virtues of detailing their cars...even got a few interested in attending your polishing/detailing course in the spring with me, then I read this thread...emails accordingly sent with YouTube link.
Sir Matt indeed


----------



## chongo

Epic.


----------



## Mark R5

Well I feel like I've been on a journey and it's not even 10am yet. Fantastic thread, well put together. Detailing the effort not just yourself, but the effort that others have gone through is truly inspiring. 

What a turn around and what a car. You must be thrilled with the results.


----------



## Guest

Superb!


----------



## taz007

Again just amazing.


----------

